# Navy Seal GSDs have Titanium Teeth!



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

And ear radios too! 

A good read about the dogs:

- WWW.THEDAILY.COM

These dogs can kick some serious ass.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Me thinks the source is sketchy, but that would be every cool except the titanium teeth part,lol


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, that made me do a double take. As cool as titanium teeth sound another article says no way on the titanium teeth. 

No, Navy SEAL Dogs Don’t Have Titanium Teeth | Danger Room | Wired.com

It would be pretty funny to see a dog with grillz.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, goodness a LOT of bite dogs wind up with titanium jackets on their teeth - but only if they are damaged/broken - A regular crown won't hold up. And even then, the jacketed tooth is not as strong as the real thing....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've seen ONE fake tooth on a dog.... it certainly wasnt a military working dog either. Cool story though lol. Kinda makes you think..... I dont believe the titanium teeth part but everything else i can believe. Oxygen doggie maskes sound pretty nifty too! lol

am curious how many of the dogs here on base (working of course not pets) have fake teeth.... have to track down my favorite handler....


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

It is a very cool story.


----------



## SapperK9 (May 5, 2011)

O2 masks not surprising at all, gas masks were fabricated in WWI, and in WWII the Brit government issued gas masks for dogs.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I just posted that photo of the dog jumping in to WATER under STORIES.

I have been looking at it thinking they were at high altitude and about to parachute ( the water looks like clouds !! ) and I could not figure out HOW the dog was going to pull its own ripcord as it was not attached to the SEAL  LMFAO


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Well, that made me do a double take. As cool as titanium teeth sound another article says no way on the titanium teeth.
> 
> No, Navy SEAL Dogs Don’t Have Titanium Teeth | Danger Room | Wired.com
> 
> It would be pretty funny to see a dog with grillz.


Good find! It looks like the titanium teeth are only for cases where a tooth is damaged and the dog isn't as effective in biting. Replacing the problem teeth is much cheaper than retiring the dog and training a new one.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I had a son of Grim z PS....... Titanium tooth.
Little disturbing looking .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gagsd said:


> I had a son of Grim z PS....... Titanium tooth.
> Little disturbing looking .


haha try seeing a titanium tooth on a chiweenie! THATS just weird!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know a police dog with titanium teeth. It's just the upper fangs though IIRC.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a pic I posted in another thread of a dog parachuting out of a plane with a doggy oxygen mask. This dog isn't just bad- She is SUPERDOG!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Here is a pic I posted in another thread of a dog parachuting out of a plane with a doggy oxygen mask. This dog isn't just bad- She is SUPERDOG!!


i agree!!! Pretty one Bad A dog!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Here is a pic I posted in another thread of a dog parachuting out of a plane with a doggy oxygen mask. This dog isn't just bad- She is SUPERDOG!!


That is amazing!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

That's it, I've added that to my Bucket List. I'm going to parachute out of a plane with Titon.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Erich - you have to get photos when you do!!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> Erich - you have to get photos when you do!!!!


:falltree: This is us stuck in the tree...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just saw this story on Good Morning America.
They said the dogs had broken teeth replaced with titanium.
This was a very interesting story.

Osama Bin Laden Dead: SEALs' Dog of War Video - ABC News


----------

